# Help! Overall drop in PC performance and Game FPS!!



## fierytuner (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi all, I'm pretty new at this forum business so please give me the benefit of the doubt. I'll try to provide all details leading up to the sudden drop in my pc performance. Thank you for your time. 

My pc- 

Asus 1155 p7p55d pro
i7-760 stock clock speed
msi 460 hawk 875(core) 2150(mem) 
Win 7 home premium 64bit
8gb ram
500gb hdd 

List of games I'm on now and their fps before the 'situation'
Witcher 2 - 45-50 fps and 30+ fps in combat 
Deus Ex human revolution 50-60 fps stable
Dead island 90-100+ fps 

So this is what happened, I was trying to update my dead island to play on tunngle cause I couldn't connect with my friend in steam. It's gonna start getting confusing so I'll try to explain it as best as I can. 

1) I tinkered with dead island cause it wasn't responding to lan connection. 
2) Dead island was the first game to lose a load of fps, facing micro stuttering and lag spikes
3) I thought it was my pc freezing up so- First, I defragged. Secondly, I cleaned up my disk. Next, I defragged and repaired my registry with *Auslogics Boostspeed* and finally tried updating to Win7 service pack 1
4) After doing the above, windows said that it could'nt update my service pack properly. So I though it was nothing and continued to tinker with dead island.
5) I realised after tinkering that I lost my savefiles so I decided to restore my pc to a specific time which was right before defragging my registry(Auslogics Boostspeed creates a restore point everytime it's going to defrag.) 
6) After restoring, it was alright so I continued playing dead island. The date now is Sept 20
7) The next day. Sept 21, I turned on my pc to find out that the fps for dead island has dropped again and I couldn't do anything to solve it. So I decided to check if it was just dead island or my entire pc. I went into witcher 2 and the fps had dropped it an unplayable level of 15fps and dead island was a low 30+fps. Now, I stuck and I've no idea what to do. 

HELP PLEASE!!! :4-dontkno


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF 
this issue could be from the Corrupted driver
Download Revo uninstaller from my sig, open it and choose Nvidia drivers from the list
uninsntall it, do not restart just yet, wait for Revo to prompt you to remove all remains from the Registry and the HDD 
after that remove all other Nvidia related (3d, PhysX, etc...)
restart your PC and install the latest Drivers for your video card (from Nvidia Website or if you have the latest already downloaded)
see if that helps


----------



## fierytuner (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you! I'll try it once I get back tonight


----------



## TyNow (Sep 22, 2011)

If that doesn't work, you may have edited something wrong in your registry. Did you make a backup of your registry before the 'situation'?


----------



## fierytuner (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks guys for the help, I restored my computer back to 2 weeks ago. And it's all fine now, however. I did notice what was wrong, it was my gpu getting stuck inbetween 2d and 3d mode, 'round half of its overall clock speeds. However, up till now I still don't know what cause it.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

glad you solved the issue
I'll mark this thread as solved, if you need any other thing don't hesitate and ask


----------



## fierytuner (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: [SOLVED] Help! Overall drop in PC performance and Game FPS!!*

Thank you all for being so helpful. Anyway, I'm so sorry but I don't think it's solved. There still is some underlying problem that I'm unable to comprehend. 

After doing some gaming runs and seeing the clock speeds, I've realised that I cannot keep my overclocked speeds on my gpu. Basically, whenever I start a game, the card runs fine on the overclocked speeds for say 5mins and freezes then drops back to it's original clock speeds. I'm baffled, help again? Sorry!


----------



## fierytuner (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: [SOLVED] Help! Overall drop in PC performance and Game FPS!!*

Erm, I also tried using the revo uninstaller to remove old drivers but I cant seem to find nvidia drivers in the list. Am I doing something wrong?


----------

